# Schutzhund starter equipment



## jaggirl47

So, we close on our house next week and as soon as we do I am going to start ordering equipment and supplies for my pup. What is the best stuff to start out with for a pup? I want to see if I can get a puppy Schutzhund starter kit put together but I don't really know everything I should get. Also, anyone know of any good websites to order from?
Like I said, I plan on starting the accrual process next week. I have a couple of months until the pup gets here and want to have everything on hand.


----------



## onyx'girl

I would get a nice harness for protection work, Bridgeport equipment has the one many seem to have, I really like mine and Karlo has worn it since 4 mos, hasn't grown out of it at 90#(I think I have the medium): https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96 It is called a tracking harness, but I don't use it for tracking, just protection work. When Karlo sees the harness he gets all excited.

Puppies don't need much as far as equipment, so I wouldn't worry about stuff for his smaller size, if you need something for training you could borrow from a club member. He'll outgrow it before you know it. A flirtpole/rag or burlap on string for tug/prey work, balls on string, tugs will be needed for the pup. 
This is what I use/carry weekly:
A tracking line(ASAT), fursaver, agitation collar, prong collar, travel crate, water bucket-gallon jug water, crate fan, gloves for protection work, muck boots, raingear, training vest, tugs(I like the synthetic two handled tugs) balls on string, short tab leash, lightweight training leash, heavier long line for agitation work, camera, tote bag for all your gear! 
The sites I use most are HallmarkK9(vest, leashes/lines, tugs, balls), EliteK9(agitation collar), Clean Run the other stuff, I just googled for best pricing or shopped locally. I also got some trail shoes with short cleats for the protection work, gives me better traction. 
Most of these things you can purchase along the way, you won't need the agitation collar for a long time, I like the one I linked better than leather, but others at your club will let you know what they prefer on equipment, and sometimes clubs put together orders for discounts.


----------



## sagelfn

I've seen these sites a lot

Schutzhund Equipment | Gappay | Frabo | Tri-Tronics | CPN K9 Nutrition

Schutzhund training equipment,Schutzhund Bite Sleeves,Schutzhund leashes,harnesses,muzzles, Intermediate sleeve,Hidden sleeve,Protection Sleeves for dog trainers

Schweikert Schutzhund equipment, dog equipment, dog harness - dogsportgear.com

Dog Training Equipment - Service Dog Supplies

Leerburg | Schutzhund Training Equipment


----------



## jaggirl47

Thanks! I am really looking forward to shopping for my new baby. My hubby normally has the kids in his truck and my SUV is more for the transportation of the dog. As far as the travel crate, is that to be kept in the car? I have the protective caging in the back of my SUV with tether straps to the tether system so I don't tend to use crates much in the car.


----------



## onyx'girl

Whatever works for your dogs personality, but most use crates. If your dog is in high drive waiting to work, hearing the other dogs bark, he may tear up the interior...its happened over and over. Your club may have a rule about crates, mine doesn't but they always raz one guy who doesn't crate his dog( his dog is an LEO for a college, so is with him 24/7, his drive isn't over the top), they just give the guy a hard time to give him a hard time!


----------



## jaggirl47

I am going with more of a medium drive because I have never done this stuff before and my son will be doing AKC Junior Handler obedience with it. I don't think at this time we will be ready or experienced enough for a high drive dog. This will be my learn as we go and have alot of fun together dog.


----------



## onyx'girl

You never know, your pup may end up drivier than you expect when it comes to SchH...or not. Where is your pup coming from?


----------



## jaggirl47

So what size fur saver?


----------



## jaggirl47

Shepherds by Design


----------



## Jason L

Jane, you forgot to mention: an alarm clock to wake you up at godforsaken hours to go tracking ...


----------



## jaggirl47

Jason L said:


> Jane, you forgot to mention: an alarm clock to wake you up at godforsaken hours to go tracking ...


hahaha I'm in the Army. I am up between 4:30 and 5:30 every morning.


----------



## Jason L

You are already one big step ahead of me then!!


----------



## jaggirl47

So, do I need to go with a 3mm or 4mm fur saver? I am going to do 1 big bulk order as soon as we move into our house so I want to make sure I get the right sizes. As far as a harness, I will start with a standard puppy nylon puppy harness and go up to the leather harness later on. I just want to get the pup used to it earlier.


----------



## Fast

Save your money. Make a list of the stuff you want to buy. Take the list to your club and ask everyone if they have any of the stuff for sale. All of us that have been at this sport for a while have equipment sitting around that we never used or no longer use. Take advantage of us and save a few bucks. You might even get stuff for free because people want to get the clutter out of the house and you are saving them the guilt of throwing it away.


----------



## onyx'girl

I agree with Fast to an extent, but some use what they have and it may be hard to find certain items without actually buying new. If people in my club have things to get rid of, its because they found something that works better for them.
I would wait to buy, as your pup gets more involved you'll know what you need and at what stage of training he is in...borrow what you can for that stage.
You can see how pup is growing and order sizes accordingly. Karlo got bigger than expected, so I've replaced his fursaver (which I thought would be fine) to a larger one-25"heavy gauge. I gave the smaller one, 23" to a club member.

I'm sure as you are military you have muckboots, raingear, club members usually wear out that type stuff, unless it is crap, they won't part with it!
Tugs and balls, I'd order. I used a cheap nylon harness, we never used a flat collar at all. When Karlo outgrew it at about 4 mos. I transitioned to flat and the leather for bitework( we did some at that age on pillow/rag, better than a flat to choke the pup and it encourages barking)but then the teething stage comes, so that gets put on hold!!

Jason, I wish my dogs would let me sleep in a bit...between the parrots and the dogs, I never sleep in past dawn!


----------



## Sarah'sSita

I like Elite K9 Police K9 Equipment - BITE SLEEVES, BITE SUITS CANINE, WORKING DOG, MILITARY, POLICE, EQUIPMENT,
and Hallmark k9 Schutzhund Equipment | Gappay | Frabo | Tri-Tronics | CPN K9 Nutrition

I, too would hold off on putting a whole bunch of money on equipment now. 
leash, collar, toys. Hang out with potential clubs, etc...
The pup will still need to be evaluated. I borrowed harnesses and agitation collars until I knew we were committed to doing the sport

Just my opinion, why not start with a nice drivey dog? Its so much easier to train control of the drives then to be constantly building them up. People have miss-conceptions about "high driving" dogs. A lot of the drive needs to be DEVELOPED. Even with pups with drive - it can smolder and diminish if not developed and honed.


----------



## Liesje

As far as the stuff you need right off.... really just whatever treats and toys you want to use, and some basic tracking stuff like boots and flags if you're going to lay scent pads or short tracks for the puppy. Beyond that, you can get stuff as you need it. The toys I got for my puppy are not the toys we still use. Puppies chew everything and grow out of lots of stuff. I wouldn't even use any nice leads yet. As far as the stuff I currently use daily, that would be Gappay balls (medium with my own string), HS prong collar, Fursaver for tracking, short tab for off lead obedience (I just made mine from an old snap and one of the strings ripped out of the Gappay balls), 15' line for tracking (I don't use my 10m "official" line yet), tracking flags, tracking boots, treats. But really, everything besides what I mentioned earlier I bought as my dog grew and likely would not have gotten the right size if I'd guessed with a baby puppy. I've already traded, sold, and given away a lot of stuff and still borrow and share stuff with other club members.


----------



## holland

Also I never used a harness much it just sits in the pile of equipment I have so it all depends on your helper what equipment you use


----------



## jaggirl47

Thanks for all of the advice everyone. I will be getting tug balls, scent pads, a juke? (I think it is called), a puppy bite pillow, and a puppy bite sleeve for now. We will start doing our training sessions with Les when the pup is about 12 weeks and I am pretty sure he will tell me what else we will need. I am ordering waterprrof boots and rain gear. I dissassociate myself with my military stuff when I am not working. lol
As far as a more drivey dog, well, I have no experience with it. I do not want to end up getting an extremely driven dog and not having experience. I want to be able to help my dog do the best they can, but I don't even know what I need to do yet. I do not want to ruin a dog who could go further with a more experienced handler. Also, my son will be doing AKC Junior Handler classes with this dog. I want something he will be able to handle as well. We will hopefully start those classes and shows in September/October and my son and the pup can start working on their Novice OB together.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R

Jason L said:


> Jane, you forgot to mention: an alarm clock to wake you up at godforsaken hours to go tracking ...


 Those are the best hours in the world! Nothing like watching the sun come up! I wish the club I belong to would start ealier. Currently they start at 10am on Wednesday and 9am on Sat. That really makes it hard on me because of my current schedule. 

To the OP: I would go strait to the higher drive dog. If you really want to commit to it, it is so much easier to learn to control drive rather than build it. I have both types and I just have not been able to build up the drives enough in my one pup. I know you want your son to do the OB with the dog but any trainer I have ever talked to says to not do any obiendience work with them as this can hinder their training for Sch. From my understanding this will create to high of a dependance on the handler.


----------



## jaggirl47

The things I have to think about though is that I do have 2 children, ages 5 and 8 (9 next month) as well as a 9 1/2 y/o GSD. I do not have the experience yet for a dog with an extreme drive and I don't want to basically give it the shaft and not do enough with it. I have thought about it and I just am not ready for the extreme drive. Maybe the next dog in a few years or so I will want a higher drive. It just isn't in mine or the dogs best interest at this time to have that type of drive.
It is also extremely important to me and my son to do all of the training. I want my son to know and understand how to properly treat, work with, and train dogs. I don't think kids these days get enough education with that and do not have enough hands on to understand the importance of training and handling the dogs.
Will it be hard to do both of the training, well probably. However, the GSD is bred to be an all around dog and that is what we want.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R

I was just throwing someinfo out there to help you with your decision. I am new to the sport myself and am finding it quite time consuming and challenging. Everyone has their own priorities and situations to deal with. I do not have any kids and fortnate enough to have a job that a lots me a lot of time with my dogs. Make your decision on the pups wisley though if you still choose a working line. Even the less drivey pups can become very drivey and/or are still a higher drive than what you may want. Though I would not suggest doing sch if you get the lower drive dog because they may have a low stress level.


----------



## Ruthie

jaggirl47 said:


> The things I have to think about though is that I do have 2 children, ages 5 and 8 (9 next month) as well as a 9 1/2 y/o GSD. I do not have the experience yet for a dog with an extreme drive and I don't want to basically give it the shaft and not do enough with it. I have thought about it and I just am not ready for the extreme drive. Maybe the next dog in a few years or so I will want a higher drive. It just isn't in mine or the dogs best interest at this time to have that type of drive.
> It is also extremely important to me and my son to do all of the training. I want my son to know and understand how to properly treat, work with, and train dogs. I don't think kids these days get enough education with that and do not have enough hands on to understand the importance of training and handling the dogs.
> Will it be hard to do both of the training, well probably. However, the GSD is bred to be an all around dog and that is what we want.


I had the same concern when we decided to go with a working line GSD. I was really worried that I wouldn't be able to handle him. Bison has really high prey drive with a really easy "on" switch and I was still able to train him just fine. We had him for over 3 years as "just a pet" prior to starting SchH and as long as we gave him some thing to challenge his mind everyday he was fine.

Having lower drives might actually be more challenging to train for SchH. With two kids and another dog, there should be plenty of activity for the pup.

As for equipment, it looks like Jane gave you a really good list.


----------



## jaggirl47

Ruthie said:


> I had the same concern when we decided to go with a working line GSD. I was really worried that I wouldn't be able to handle him. Bison has really high prey drive with a really easy "on" switch and I was still able to train him just fine. We had him for over 3 years as "just a pet" prior to starting SchH and as long as we gave him some thing to challenge his mind everyday he was fine.
> 
> Having lower drives might actually be more challenging to train for SchH. With two kids and another dog, there should be plenty of activity for the pup.
> 
> As for equipment, it looks like Jane gave you a really good list.


I'm not going to get a "lower drive" dog. More of a medium drive. I feel that would be a better fit for my family as of now. I do not want a dog with an extreme drive because I do not want to have to spend so much time with her that I neglect my other dog and my kids. This will basically be my learn as I go dog. If we title, awesome. If not, hey, at least we have fun together and learn new things.


----------



## GSD07

The pup may have high drive but lower energy level, that would be the best combination for you. If a dog has a lower drive than the handler will have to compensate for it during training, which ironically means spending more time with such dog working on stuff then it would had been if the dog had a higher drive.

Never done SchH, just my observations  

About the crate in the car, please get one. Anton is such a calm dog and even he destroyed seatbelts in my car when waiting for me to lay tracks.


----------



## holland

Its the wonderful world of schutzhund where everyone knows what you need better than you do...they have all been doing it for 300 years...welcome


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R

GSD07 said:


> The pup may have high drive but lower energy level, that would be the best combination for you. If a dog has a lower drive than the handler will have to compensate for it during training, which ironically means spending more time with such dog working on stuff then it would had been if the dog had a higher drive.
> 
> Never done SchH, just my observations
> 
> About the crate in the car, please get one. Anton is such a calm dog and even he destroyed seatbelts in my car when waiting for me to lay tracks.


Your first sentance described my Kahn. It peeved me to no end! He burns through his energy in minutes and then keeping him concentrated and drivey is really hard! He is only 6 months but I do wish he had more energy somtimes. 

A crate for the back of the car can be a godsend when it comes to the waiting.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R

holland said:


> Its the wonderful world of schutzhund where everyone knows what you need better than you do...they have all been doing it for 300 years...welcome


Lol. I'm just throwing info out there from my experiences so far. I wish I could live for 300 years. That would be awsome!


----------



## jaggirl47

As far as the crate I went ahead and ordered one and sent it to the breeder. I am picky on stuff for my dogs so she will be in a 28"x22"x18" kennel for her flight. I should still be able to use that one for a few months at least until I need to get a bigger one.
I decided to order the crate....and then I wanted her comfy on the flight so I ordered her a crate bed. Then I saw the puppy kongs and had to send one of those too (didn't want her bored silly). THEN came the pink toys. So yeah, she will have stuff to keep her busy on the flight.
Man I can't wait to start actually shopping for her next week!
As far as crates, should I get one of the vari-kennels or should I get a wire crate for the car?


----------



## onyx'girl

I like the varikennel, but they don't ventilate as easy as wire. Plastic is really safer when traveling, IMO.
One thing that helped Karlo transition to his new home:
I left a few lightweight crate pads with the breeder for the litter to get their scent on. When I brought him home, I put one of those smelly things in his crate at nighttime. And another one the next night, by night three he was in a clean one and settled with no whimpering.
The pad your pup will be traveling in will be soiled(you'll want to hose it down outside), so I'd send Chuck a couple for the transition time, too if possible.


----------



## jaggirl47

onyx'girl said:


> I like the varikennel, but they don't ventilate as easy as wire. Plastic is really safer when traveling, IMO.
> One thing that helped Karlo transition to his new home:
> I left a few lightweight crate pads with the breeder for the litter to get their scent on. When I brought him home, I put one of those smelly things in his crate at nighttime. And another one the next night, by night three he was in a clean one and settled with no whimpering.
> The pad your pup will be traveling in will be soiled(you'll want to hose it down outside), so I'd send Chuck a couple for the transition time, too if possible.


Good idea. I will order some more next week. 2 of the toys I ordered the pup are stuffed squeaky toys with braided rope legs so hopefully those will get pretty scented with the litter as well. Chuck will also be throwing in a few other things with the scent as well.


----------



## showshepherds4me

A;; good suggestions but I'd like to add- buy some really cheap rain ponchos (at the dollar store) and a bunch of cheap umbrellas. I have people wear them in the group and open the umbrellas randomly. When it is really hot and sunny on the field, your clun members will love the umbrellas. You might want to save the ponchos for cooler or rainy weather. 
I have all my dogs in crates in the car and I carry: tracking line, articles, long line, ob leash, long leash. flexi, water, in crate hanging bowls, crate fans, relective tarp, toy, harness, prong collars, spare fur saver, boots, change of clothes, rain gear, turf shoes, cooler, neck coolers, sweatshirt, bandanas, training vests, sunscreen, and a hat. There is probably more but???? I would advise getting a fur saver and a leash. See what other club members are using. Also drivey working line dogs can be a challenge for a first SchH dog IMHO and experience. We all have different opinion on drivey dogs, the working line dog I have is a sweet loving mellow dog until I engage her with a toy or tug, then she has so much drive it could be frightening to a new person.


----------



## showshepherds4me

It looks like your other shepherd is an American Shepherd. If you are getting a show line (not working line) that is American, the dog, even with medium drive my be too nervy to take the stress of SchH. German Showlines will do SchH. It takes alot more work to get a showline to do SchH than the drivey working lines but the fun is working with the dog however long it takes. Some SchH clubs are very trial driven but most clubs are welcoming for newbies with showlines. Most SchH people are training junkies who love the sport and training their dogs.


----------



## jaggirl47

showshepherds4me said:


> It looks like your other shepherd is an American Shepherd. If you are getting a show line (not working line) that is American, the dog, even with medium drive my be too nervy to take the stress of SchH. German Showlines will do SchH. It takes alot more work to get a showline to do SchH than the drivey working lines but the fun is working with the dog however long it takes. Some SchH clubs are very trial driven but most clubs are welcoming for newbies with showlines. Most SchH people are training junkies who love the sport and training their dogs.


My other shepherd, Zappa, is actually alot of German showline with a bit of American showline, and even more BYB. He is the king of couch potatoes and chaser of orange cats. I am actually going with a Czech GSD.


----------



## Ruthie

holland said:


> Its the wonderful world of schutzhund where everyone knows what you need better than you do...they have all been doing it for 300 years...welcome


I don't think so. I think we just want to share our experiences to help her make an informed decision. She is the one that is going to have to live with the dog for a dozen years or so. It is a big committment. 

To me, it isn't any different than if she was buying an SUV. I would tell her all the things I like about my Tahoe and what I don't like about it, but ultimately it would be her decision what model to choose.


----------



## holland

Buying an SUV and buying a puppy are very different for me


----------



## onyx'girl

Well then lets not have any discussion whatsoever!? Isn't that what a _discussion_ forum is about?


----------



## onyx'girl

blank post, how informative


----------



## jaggirl47

I appreciate everyone's input. I am going out to the club tomorrow so I can start talking to the members and get input from them as well.
I want everyone's opinion. I have never done this stuff before and I can listen to people's input, try certain things, and decide what works best for me which is good.
Ruthie, I get what you mean about the SUV thing.


----------



## Ruthie

jaggirl47 said:


> I appreciate everyone's input. I am going out to the club tomorrow so I can start talking to the members and get input from them as well.
> I want everyone's opinion. I have never done this stuff before and I can listen to people's input, try certain things, and decide what works best for me which is good.
> Ruthie, I get what you mean about the SUV thing.


That is great! Let us know how your club visit goes.


----------



## Ruthie

holland said:


> Buying an SUV and buying a puppy are very different for me


Wow. The argumentative side of me really wants to jump on this, but just suffice to say I think you missed the whole point.


----------



## showshepherds4me

Buy the dog then you need the SUV.


----------



## onyx'girl

LOL! I hear that! I drive a 2 door Monte Carlo for a daily ride. My training ride is a 4 door 4WD Sierra. I want a small SUV that will hold my 700 crate and no payments. A trade even up for the Monte is in my dreams....
Any input on that would be much appreciated...holland do you have any suggestions?


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Same here... my daily driver is a Mustang... we have a work truck and two Mercedes ( a small 190 gasoline, and a 300 series diesel)... but for the dog... show and shutzhund.. i have an Explorer.. and since I didn't want to get a kennel until he is full grown.. i got... one of the Dividers for SUVS.. and then installed/built a "cage" inside the back window so I can leave that open for air. Just got a kennel bowl for the grating and we are good to go.. at least for a while.


----------



## jaggirl47

Thank goodness I already have an SUV. It is still completely covered in GSD fur from the cross country trip.

And don't worry Ruthie, I got your point.


----------



## holland

onyx'girl said:


> LOL! I hear that! I drive a 2 door Monte Carlo for a daily ride. My training ride is a 4 door 4WD Sierra. I want a small SUV that will hold my 700 crate and no payments. A trade even up for the Monte is in my dreams....
> Any input on that would be much appreciated...holland do you have any suggestions?


 
A honda pilot


----------



## jaggirl47

holland said:


> A honda pilot


 
Good suggestion. That's what I drive and I love it.


----------



## onyx'girl

I love the looks of the Pilot, is it a gas guzzler?


----------



## jaggirl47

onyx'girl said:


> I love the looks of the Pilot, is it a gas guzzler?


 
Not at all. When driving from Texas to Washington, I was averaging around 23 mpg on the interstate. It went down a little when we drove through the mountains, but overall I was very pleased.
I love my Pilot. I am on my second one now. This one is a 2007 but I have a full 8 year/100,000 mile warranty on it. I just hit 22,000 miles.
I had a Chevrolet before I got my Honda, and I am so glad I made the switch.


----------

